# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Met my Spirit Guide in lucid dream

## fullofbull58

In many of my past dreams, especially the ones I take personal meaning from and learn from, there is usually a guiding, protective, or teaching figure watching over me. For some reason, this person always manifests himself as a big black guy haha.

I had a lucid dream this morning where I asked the dream for some guidance on a difficult situation I have been going through. Immediately a door opened in front of me. I walked through and saw a group of people. A tall older black man was among them. I walked up to him and asked if he was my guide. He nodded. I grew excited. I then asked for his name. He said, "Legend." I immediately felt the power behind the name, though it also reminded me of Will Smith from the movie "I am Legend." I was half in awe and half amused. 
He then told me to follow him. I did. We sat down with a group of people eating the most delicious looking maccarroni and cheese I've ever seen. The whole time we were sitting there he kept making me laugh. He would make funny faces at me with mac and cheese all over his face, and I was laughing at it like I was a little kid. I felt like a little kid meeting his long lost father, and my dad in real life felt like more of a friend than a father compared to this figure. I remember him saying, "I love you," much like a father would to his kid...I said, "I love you too." The love emotion was overwhelming. I was crying for joy and laughing at the same time. It was absolute bliss.
...and then a text message woke me up haha.

In his own way, I believe the experience itself was the solution to my problem that I had inquired about in the first place. My guide was showing me to laugh and be joyful, rather than stress over my "problems."

It was the best lucid dream Ive ever had, and one of the most profound experiences of my life...just wanted to share!

----------


## Lmrhone

Has he always been there or did you summon him, i'm trying to find my dream guide

----------


## Saizo

Amazing story!

----------


## Dark_Merlin

This is really excellent, experiences in dreams like this are the memorable ones which you'll carry around as memories just as important as some of those in your waking life.

I'd love to see more about your experiences with this guy, it certainly sounds interesting!  :smiley:

----------


## KingVincent

thats so sweet

----------


## fullofbull58

> Has he always been there or did you summon him, i'm trying to find my dream guide



He has appeared in various dreams that Ive noticed within the past few month(hes always been there, but this is when i started to pay attention) and he always appears as a guiding figure. In one dream I was a marine, and he was my drill srgnt...in another i was at a party busted by police, and he appeared to drive me away safely...etc.

I tried to summon him in a previous lucid dream by asking the dream (very directly) to show me my spirit guide. He did appear in that dream, but in a round-a-bout way(he didnt appear immediately). In this dream he sent me a message. I've found that when he appears there is often a subtle message he is demonstrating. He never tells me directly...he answers my questions through example.

In this most previous dream though, I was merely asking the dream for some guidance(though in the back of my mind i was thinking of my guide). Essentially i was asking my guide, but i was very open to how the dream chose to respond to my question. I had no expectations. 

My advice would be to observe your dreams and look for a common dream character that always plays the role of guidance, protection, or instruction. If you are lucid, then try asking your guide or your dream for help with a real life problem you are struggling with...then see how the dream responds.



Thanks for all the positive feedback guys.  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

You should start a dream journal with this dream, if it's your first with him in it and update it each time he appears. He sounds cool.

----------


## Saizo

I'll trade you. My dream guide made my teeth fall out the first time I met her...

----------


## Avalanche

> I'll trade you. My dream guide made my teeth fall out the first time I me her...

----------


## fullofbull58

> You should start a dream journal with this dream, if it's your first with him in it and update it each time he appears. He sounds cool.



Cool idea. Ill do that. Thanks!






> I'll trade you. My dream guide made my teeth fall out the first time I me her...



hahaha! Id like to hear that story. Im sure she had a very good reason for making your teeth fall out.

----------


## Saizo

I posted it to my Dream Journal if you're interested. You should start a DJ.

----------


## MrMarley

This is really cool, I'm also on a quest to find my spirit guide, I've tried many a time and once I got a message appear infront of me, like acted out by DC's and then after I saw two wolves howling in the clouds in the sky, the most amazing beautiful sky i've ever seen in my entire life, including maybe waking life. I see animals like big cats or wolves a lot in my dream, so maybe my spirit guide is either a big cat or wolf. Anyway, thats an amazing experience you had, I hope to experience something similar also!

----------


## fullofbull58

> I see animals like big cats or wolves a lot in my dream, so maybe my spirit guide is either a big cat or wolf.



I think thats very likely. I have a friend whose spirit guide is an owl. 

She was having the same nightmare over and over again, in which an owl was hooting in the background. When she told me about this, I introduced her to lucid dreaming, and after practicing for a week or two she had her first lucid dream. She was having the nightmare again, but this time (as she described it) the owl sort of pushed her into lucidity. She heard the owl hooting, and all of a sudden it took her into a memory of a traumatic experience in her past. Ultimately she discovered that her guide was trying to tell her to let go of resentment towards certain people in her life that stemmed from this event.

----------


## MrMarley

Hmm... I just put two and two together. I have tried meditations for meeting my spirit guides in the past and discovered 3, a wolf who could turn into a young woman, a lion and an african tribesman. I did not really take much from it because it seemed to airy fairy, too much like it could be my imagination, i desired for something more concrete. So I turned to dreams, and in the past like 3 weeks I've had at least 2 dreams where i've been running or scared of big cats (even though i love them), loads of them that may or may not be trying to attack me (seems like if i try to run away they chase, if im still they are still). In a lucid dream 3 days ago, i called out for my spirit guide, and there appeared about 3 big cats, and i asked each of them if they were my spirit guide, one said yes, and freaked me out when it did that, then said some shit i can't remember, but didnt seem to be very smart or particularly different, so didnt feel like my guide..and then the others tried to attack me, doing the same teasing thing, playing on my fear.

 I just deduced that this could simply be a fear of the unknown on the subject of spirit guides, fearing that it could be something evil, i've had positive experiences trying to reach out to them but still i have this fear, so maybe those dreams are saying, hey.. let go of the fear! and then maybe i'll be caressing the big cats instead of running from them. I'll actively try to let this fear subside, invite my spirit guides to reveal themselves to me and see what happens..

Thank you for your insights, and this is truly fascinating stuff, I love hearing stories about people's guides  ::D: .

----------


## Saizo

> Hmm... I just put two and two together. I have tried meditations for meeting my spirit guides in the past and discovered 3, a wolf who could turn into a young woman, a lion and an african tribesman. I did not really take much from it because it seemed to airy fairy, too much like it could be my imagination, i desired for something more concrete. So I turned to dreams, and in the past like 3 weeks I've had at least 2 dreams where i've been running or scared of big cats (even though i love them), loads of them that may or may not be trying to attack me (seems like if i try to run away they chase, if im still they are still). In a lucid dream 3 days ago, i called out for my spirit guide, and there appeared about 3 big cats, and i asked each of them if they were my spirit guide, one said yes, and freaked me out when it did that, then said some shit i can't remember, but didnt seem to be very smart or particularly different, so didnt feel like my guide..and then the others tried to attack me, doing the same teasing thing, playing on my fear.
> 
>  I just deduced that this could simply be a fear of the unknown on the subject of spirit guides, fearing that it could be something evil, i've had positive experiences trying to reach out to them but still i have this fear, so maybe those dreams are saying, hey.. let go of the fear! and then maybe i'll be caressing the big cats instead of running from them. I'll actively try to let this fear subside, invite my spirit guides to reveal themselves to me and see what happens..
> 
> Thank you for your insights, and this is truly fascinating stuff, I love hearing stories about people's guides .



Haha! Now that sounds interesting. Never have I had a dream where animals actually spoke back to me. Sounds like you have some very cool and mysterious spirit guides.

----------


## fullofbull58

> In a lucid dream 3 days ago, i called out for my spirit guide, and there appeared about 3 big cats, and i asked each of them if they were my spirit guide, one said yes, and freaked me out when it did that, then said some shit i can't remember, but didnt seem to be very smart or particularly different, so didnt feel like my guide..and then the others tried to attack me, doing the same teasing thing, playing on my fear.



It is a little off-putting that the cat admitted that it was your guide, yet you didnt feel special about it. Perhaps thats part of the message your guide is sending you, though i cant say what. I definately agree with what you were saying about how you are supposed to "let go of fear." Maybe theres something going on in your life that the dream was trying to advise you on...like something in life that would be beneficial, but were afraid to pursue.

----------


## MrMarley

Hmm, it said "yeah" in a stoner like way and then after some short conversation changed into a weird sloth type animal where I asked what animal are you and it said a name I forgot beginning with N__. Lol? It could mean that I should stop being lazy, because I'm incredibly lazy and have a perfectionist view towards work so I procrastinate like it's my middle name.. Meh. I dunnno.

Last night though, I tried to 'invite' the guides to introduce themselves and such, and as I went to sleep I felt some pleasant sensations in the heart area, and this will sound strange but some nights I am aware of the thoughts that have been going on in the background throughout the night, not specific thoughts but like, feelings of the whole thought process over the night (very hard to determine the actual thoughts though). I was stressed but went to sleep, and when I woke up I felt like I had been receiving incredibly beautiful thoughts and feelings, reassuring, 'everythings gonna be ok' feelings that I was desperately trying to remember the thought process, but could only remember the feeling, and even then not much, but it was damn beautiful..

Maybe I was trying to reassure myself in my thoughts, because I had a deadline today, and didn't do any work, or maybe it was my guide(s) expressing that love and reassurance. I think it was my guides, that's exciting shit if it was! I'm going to practice being more open and I'll keep trying in lucids, it'll happen soon!

----------


## fullofbull58

> Last night though, I tried to 'invite' the guides to introduce themselves and such, and as I went to sleep I felt some pleasant sensations in the heart area, and this will sound strange but some nights I am aware of the thoughts that have been going on in the background throughout the night, not specific thoughts but like, feelings of the whole thought process over the night (very hard to determine the actual thoughts though). I was stressed but went to sleep, and when I woke up I felt like I had been receiving incredibly beautiful thoughts and feelings, reassuring, 'everythings gonna be ok' feelings that I was desperately trying to remember the thought process, but could only remember the feeling, and even then not much, but it was damn beautiful..



Thats pretty cool. I know what you mean.

----------


## acillis

its weird but i can feel  the love threw this post :smiley:  thankz for sharing

----------


## fullofbull58

> its weird but i can feel  the love threw this post thankz for sharing



haha glad to hear it  ::D:

----------


## Wolfboy51

Hi im new here  :smiley:  
I was interested with this thread as I had a lucid dream two nights ago and there was a guy who looked like the mad hatter and the cat in the hat combined. I dont know if he was my 'guide' as you say (what do you mean by that anyway?) but i accidently made him dissapear  :Sad:

----------


## fullofbull58

> Hi im new here  
> I was interested with this thread as I had a lucid dream two nights ago and there was a guy who looked like the mad hatter and the cat in the hat combined. I dont know if he was my 'guide' as you say (what do you mean by that anyway?) but i accidently made him dissapear



Some people think guides are the subconscious manifesting itself as a guiding, teaching figure. Other people perceive guides as a more spiritual guiding figure...like a spirit guide (or guardian angel for some more traditional religious people). Its up to you to decide for yourself how you want to perceive these dream figures as, but i assure you that the positive advice that comes from them is very real. As for your "mad hatter", without more details i cant say for sure. Spirit guides will appear in your dreams as teachers, protectors...etc. Hope this helps.

----------


## Wolfboy51

It does,
Thanks  :smiley:  i think i get it now.

----------


## kwojo515

So it seems for most people the dream guide is the same person/thing in each lucid dream? I haven't had contact but figured they could change or vary each LD?

----------


## Taffy

> So it seems for most people the dream guide is the same person/thing in each lucid dream? I haven't had contact but figured they could change or vary each LD?



I've heard of this happening before. I wouldn't count out the possibility of it.

----------


## fullofbull58

> So it seems for most people the dream guide is the same person/thing in each lucid dream? I haven't had contact but figured they could change or vary each LD?



Mine usually apprears as a big black guy, though he varies in appearance and age. This has only been within the last year though... In previous dreams from a few years ago i have gotten guidance from dream manifestations of people in my waking life...for example: i once got guidance in a dream from my high school wrestling coach.

----------


## gab

What a wonderful experience. Do you think he is there to help you with one specific problem, or with anything you need? Have you asked him why is he helping and what is his origin? Have you tried asking him to show you something important for you to see or learn? I plan to ask my guide or dream that, and also what is my purpose in this incarnation. These are the aspects of lucid dreaming I would like to explore the most.

Happy dreams and meaningful encounters with your guide :smiley:

----------


## kwojo515

> Have you tried asking him to show you something important for you to see or learn? I plan to ask my guide or dream that, and also what is my purpose in this incarnation. These are the aspects of lucid dreaming I would like to explore the most.



Yes I can't wait to ask all sorts of questions to see what they say, this to me is amazing! But first I'll have to have an encounter with my dream guide!

----------


## HeSpeaks7

That better have been a very important text lol but good stuff bro.

----------


## fullofbull58

> What a wonderful experience. Do you think he is there to help you with one specific problem, or with anything you need? Have you asked him why is he helping and what is his origin? Have you tried asking him to show you something important for you to see or learn? I plan to ask my guide or dream that, and also what is my purpose in this incarnation. These are the aspects of lucid dreaming I would like to explore the most.
> 
> Happy dreams and meaningful encounters with your guide




Those are good questions that i should ask. I have tried to ask the dream to show me something meaningful, but i usually am shown something that is beyond my comprehension. Like...i know that it is significant, but i dont understand what i am being shown.

----------

